# ACS Skill Assessment, BSc. not computer science



## faiiazkhak (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi. This is Faiiaz. I recently have jointed to this Forum.
I have these qualities. Could someone tell me if I am eligible for ACS assessment for Software Developer?
1- BSc. of Applied Mathematics(including 15 credits of Computer Courses: Introduction to Programming, Advanced Programming, Datastructure, Maple).
2- Master of Information Technology, University of Malaya( including these courses: Software Eng., Database, Artificial Intelligence, Multimedia, Network, Foundation of IT, Java Programming, Web-Commerce, Knowledge Management, IT Project Management, Research Method, Master Project(6 credits)).
3- PhD Student in Computer Science(Currently I am having another CS course: Natural Language Processing).
4- One year Java Programmer with working Visa at University (fulltime)
5- One year Java Programmer in Iran (2007-2008)(fulltime, after graduation in Applied Mathematics).
6- Two years Programmer in Iran(2005-2007)(part-time when I was BSc. Student).
--
Now, do you think if I can get the approval of ACS assessment?
And, Shall I prepare any resume or job description?
Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Faiiaz:

I don't think it's enough, while it's heavy on education it is light on required work experience years (4 full time years needed), so I think you need about 2 yrs more full time experience before you would pass their assessment.



faiiazkhak said:


> Hi. This is Faiiaz. I recently have jointed to this Forum.
> I have these qualities. Could someone tell me if I am eligible for ACS assessment for Software Developer?
> 1- BSc. of Applied Mathematics(including 15 credits of Computer Courses: Introduction to Programming, Advanced Programming, Datastructure, Maple).
> 2- Master of Information Technology, University of Malaya( including these courses: Software Eng., Database, Artificial Intelligence, Multimedia, Network, Foundation of IT, Java Programming, Web-Commerce, Knowledge Management, IT Project Management, Research Method, Master Project(6 credits)).
> ...


----------



## annjacob16 (Oct 15, 2010)

*You may apply*

Hi

for masters degree holder as per the new regulations you need only 2 years of work experience in required felid - but it should be recent work experience... if your work experience is recent you are eligible..... 4 years is for degree holders... not for post graduates as per new regulation.... please check ACS Web site for details.... 

Ann




amaslam said:


> Hi Faiiaz:
> 
> I don't think it's enough, while it's heavy on education it is light on required work experience years (4 full time years needed), so I think you need about 2 yrs more full time experience before you would pass their assessment.


----------



## annjacob16 (Oct 15, 2010)

*You may apply*

Hi

for masters degree holder as per the new regulations you need only 2 years of work experience in required felid - but it should be recent work experience... if your work experience is recent you are eligible..... 4 years is for degree holders... not for post graduates as per new regulation.... please check ACS Web site for details.... 

Ann


----------

